

Show HN: NotLooking.io - Keep recruiters at bay. Until you need them. - Jamie452
http://notlooking.io/

======
Jamie452
Heres an example of a profile:

[http://notlooking.io/u/6kGm2qokUj](http://notlooking.io/u/6kGm2qokUj)

Recruiters are prompted to login with LinkedIn and follow you. When you're
next looking for work you can message all of your followers.

------
iqonik
Does the change to LinkedIn's API affect this service?

~~~
Jamie452
It relies on the r_fullprofile permission when authenticating users, which
means I will have to get the application approved before the grace period ends
(May 2015).

~~~
iqonik
I hope they grant you access as it looks like a really cool idea and it would
be a shame for your time to have been wasted.

